# Bastet's newest interest!



## anpu (Dec 7, 2013)

Bastet has gained a new interest. She wishes to follow in my tire tracks: She wants to learn how to ride a bike! 










Sitting high on her perch on my hammock, Queen Bastet scours her land. BUT WHAT'S THAT? A BIKE! My human rides a bike! 










Wait, I'm sitting on this wrong. 

*many adjustments later*










THE EVIL RED DOT! MY OLD FOE HAS RETURNED! 










Get me down from here at once!










My human's blurry--but that's okay. He's not the important part of this photograph.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

What a sweet little kitty. Maybe you need a basket on the front for her to sit in, lol. I see an ear of another kitty in the picture too, just barely


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is really pretty!


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

I love her name! She looks exactly like our Athena including the orange paw. (Athena's is a back paw.)


----------

